# Grounding Furnace



## richiemoe

Can you connect the ground wire to the neutral if the wire coming to your furnace does not have a dedicated ground. I have seen this on alot of furnaces. Was just wondering everyones opinion.


----------



## beenthere

Not by code.

And not on most newer furnaces, they'll lot out on reversed polarity most of the time.


----------



## richiemoe

I have added a ground to the liquid line of the ac unit before to avoid running a new wire back to the panel. My question is the neutral and ground are basicaly the same thing right? So what would be the big deal if you tie the two together?


----------



## beenthere

Using the liquid line as a ground is against code. And very unsafe.

The customer pays for you to run a ground wire. So no reason not to run one.

The ground is NOT suppose to be a current carrying wire. If you tie the 2 together. And the neutral at the panel comes loose. You now have a loaded ground. And a good way to kill someone. 

Modern furnaces need an independent ground to work properly. Most can't work without a proper ground. The board picks up the disturbance on the harmonics, and locks out.

Again, the customer PAYS to have a new wire ran, NO reason not to run it.


----------



## hvacdan1234

well well piping is not a ground because its plastic. units have to have a ground,never assume the ground green is hooked up properly or the bare wire copper color one is hooked up correctly alot of lock outs


----------



## Yuri

Can anybody say LAWSUIT. I can't believe that anyone would take these chances with their home and financial future not to mention some prison time for negligent homicide or whatever they call it.


----------



## richiemoe

I have only done this until I could get back to run a new wire. I was just saying I have seen this done on alot of new installs because the install company was to cheap to run a new wire.


----------



## beenthere

Then you only put people at risk for a short time. 

So its ok if it ever hurts anybody then.


----------



## beenthere

Now that you know better.

Hopefully. You will never do it again.


----------



## John Markl

To answer your question in more detail....

Yes, it is all too commonly done. If you hook the neutral and ground together, you MUST be certain that the outlet is wired correctly, polarity wise, or bad things will happen when you plug in your pigtail.

A common trick, is to install a three prong, grounded outlet recepticle, putting a jumper from the neutral to the ground on the outlet itself.

Another common trick, is to hook the neutral and ground together in the furnace, and physically clamp a ground wire to the gas line.

I am not advocating any of the above. I am describing them for you, so that if/when you come across these in the field, you will know what you are looking at.


----------



## beenthere

John Markl said:


> To answer your question in more detail....
> 
> Yes, it is all too commonly done. If you hook the neutral and ground together, you MUST be certain that the outlet is wired correctly, polarity wise, or bad things will happen when you plug in your pigtail.
> 
> A common trick, is to install a three prong, grounded outlet recepticle, putting a jumper from the neutral to the ground on the outlet itself.
> 
> Another common trick, is to hook the neutral and ground together in the furnace, and physically clamp a ground wire to the gas line.
> 
> I am not advocating any of the above. I am describing them for you, so that if/when you come across these in the field, you will know what you are looking at.


Code violations abound. Which is what all of the above are.

Since the customer is paying for it to be done. Running a new wire is always the best option. When you don't have the required ground.

Its like using a recovery machine. The customer is paying for it to be used. Why not use it.


----------



## Yuri

Gas lines are NOT truly grounded and that won't work with a sh*t and is INCREDIBLY dangerous. There is a di-electric coupling before the gas line from the ground attaches to the meter so there is no grounding.


----------



## coolmen

If I was to ever come across a half ass high voltage install. I would insist they get a electrical co. out asap.


----------

